# Dressage Instructor/Trainer



## Palfrey (May 29, 2020)

Don't know of anyone personally so I found this as a start. Good luck! Welcome to the Forum! 

Honorary & Certified Instructors (usdf.org) 

INSTRUCTOR Directory Listing - New England Dressage Association (neda.org)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Are you willing to haul? I know my trainer (nowhere near you) only travels when she has a full weekend booked. She's flown to Florida, Louisiana, Colorado, several different states and has numerous students who haul in long distances to train with her. I don't know any who would travel for 1 student/horse.


----------



## ACinATX (Sep 12, 2018)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> I don't know any who would travel for 1 student/horse.


Yes I was thinking this when I read the original post. We had a really nice dressage teacher who came to us, but there had to be a minimum of three riders for her to come out.


----------

